# LAPFC 2004 & 2003 Academy - FREE Physical Benchmark Testing



## ADPSOCCER (Mar 1, 2017)

LA Premier FC Academy is offering Physical Benchmark Testing for all players interested in the 2004 and 2003 Academy groups.

CATZ and Athletic Gaines will conduct 4 tests in the Sports Performance Facility in Pasadena.
This is a *FREE* event and results will be shared with families that participate on an individual basis. 

The testing date options are as follows and are handled on a first-come, first served basis until all spots are filled.

*Location:* CATZ Pasadena - 801 S Raymond Ave, Pasadena CA 91105

*Testing Day 1*: Thursday 2nd March
*2004*: 6:30-7:30pm (Check in at 6:15)
_- Register:_ http://events.eventzilla.net/e/catz-testing-day-1--2004-academy-girls-2138889712
*2003:* 7:30-8:30pm (Check in at 7:15)
_- Register:_ http://events.eventzilla.net/e/catz-testing-day-1--2003-academy-girls-2138889709

*Testing Day 2*: Monday 6th March
*2004:* 6:30-7:30pm (Check in at 6:15)
_Register:_ http://events.eventzilla.net/e/catz-testing-day-2--2004-academy-girls-2138889714
*2003:* 7:30-8:30pm (Check in at 7:15)
_Register:_ http://events.eventzilla.net/e/catz-testing-day-2--2003-academy-girls-2138889708

The players will be given an LA Premier FC Academy shirt and will be pushed through 4 tests:


*20m Sprint;*
*Yoyo Test;*
*Vertical jump;*
*Agility T Test.*

*There are only 42 spaces available in each slot,* so as soon as they go, they're gone.

For more information on the LAPFC Academy: http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/girlsacademy

For 2004 Information: Coach Dido Tshimanga: Dido@lapremierfc.com
For 2003 Information: Coach Nick Gumpert: NGumpert@lapremierfc.com


----------

